# Need help setting the timing,just replaced the head gasket 97 HB help!



## 86laidlow (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey guys new here just forund the forum.I bought a 97 hardbody 4cyl 2wd not too long ago and recently blew the headgasket,no surprise with 200k.

I had the head repaired and even marked the cam and sproket so that all I had to do when reinstalling the head was just bolt everything on and not have to set timing.But when installing the cam sproket I accidentally turned the chain clockwise and think I made the chain skip some teeth on the crank,is that possible?

Anyway,it there anyway I can turn the engine to align the crank with the cam and not have to remove engine parts again? if not what should I do?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Assuming the engine is a KA24E which does not have a crank timing sprocket stopper. In your case the chain can certainly skip several teeth.

The first thing to do is remove the cam before attempting to turn the crankshaft. If the cam is not removed, some valves can possibly get bent. You'll have to remove the front timing cover and set cylinder #1 to TDC. Now you can set up the chain timing.


----------



## 86laidlow (Dec 26, 2011)

*re*



rogoman said:


> Assuming the engine is a KA24E which does not have a crank timing sprocket stopper. In your case the chain can certainly skip several teeth.
> 
> The first thing to do is remove the cam before attempting to turn the crankshaft. If the cam is not removed, some valves can possibly get bent. You'll have to remove the front timing cover and set cylinder #1 to TDC. Now you can set up the chain timing.


The truck is a 97 nissan 4cyl pickup.Assuming the engine was turned while out of timing,if i bent the valves would I have head some pinging?when i turned the engine I just heard the engine turn like if it was an electric motor.


----------



## 86laidlow (Dec 26, 2011)

*re*

If i set the crank by itself to TDC as well as the distributor,does that mean that the key on the crank is facing up at 12 o clock postion?



If so Can I then just remove the cam sproket and turn it with the rockers off so that the key is facing up at 12 o clock and be perfectly aligned without having to take off the front cover?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First remove the rocker assembly to prevent damage to the valves. If you turn the crankshaft to the TDC mark, then the crank key will be facing up at 12 o'clock. However if the chain has skipped several teeth at the crank, then attempting to match the cam sprocket mark with the painted chain link will not work.

Here's a picture of the chain assembly timing marks. Hope it helps:


----------

